# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Технические характеристики Microsoft Windows 10

## DEL

Ниже представлен обзор требований для Windows 10, выпусков этой системы и языков, на которых она доступна.

Ниже описано, что нужно для обновления ОС до Windows 10 на компьютере или планшете. Дополнительные сведения о возможности бесплатного обновления1 см. на странице об обновлении до Windows 10.

    Самая свежая версия системы:
    Версия ОС: самая новая (Windows 7 с пакетом обновления 1 или Windows 8.1 с обновлением). Не знаете, какую версию используете? Это можно проверить здесь. Нужна последняя версия? Щелкните здесь, чтобы скачать Windows 7 с пакетом обновления 1 (SP1) или Обновление до Windows 8.1.

    Процессор:
    Не менее 1 ГГц или SoC

    ОЗУ:
    1 ГБ (для 32-разрядных систем) или 2 ГБ (для 64-разрядных систем)

    Место на жестком диске:
    16 ГБ (для 32-разрядных систем) или 20 ГБ (для 64-разрядных систем)

    Видеокарта:
    DirectX версии 9 или выше с драйвером WDDM 1.0

    Дисплей:
    800 x 600

Важно!

    Пользователи Windows 10 Домашняя будут автоматически получать обновления из клиентского компонента Центра обновления Windows сразу после их появления. Пользователи Windows 10 Pro и Windows 10 Корпоративная получат возможность откладывать обновления. Пользователи Windows 10 Pro смогут откладывать обновления только на ограниченный период времени.
    Для обновления требуется подключение к Интернету. Windows 10 — это большой файл объемом около 3 ГБ. Поставщик услуг Интернета может взымать плату.
    Сведения о совместимости устройства и другую важную информацию об установке см. на веб-сайте производителя. Контактные данные производителей находятся на странице с контактной информацией.
    Возможность обновления устройства зависит и от других факторов, таких как поддержка драйверов и встроенного ПО, совместимости приложений и поддержки функций независимо от соответствия параметров устройства минимальным системным требованиям для установки Windows 10.
    Поддержка может отличаться в зависимости от устройства. Дополнительные сведения об этом см. на странице о жизненном цикле Windows.
    Если сейчас на вашем ПК или планшете установлена система Windows 7 с пакетом обновления 1 (SP1) или Windows 8.1 с обновлением, для проверки ее соответствия требованиям выберите команду "Проверить мой компьютер" в приложении "Переход на Windows 10". Чтобы открыть это приложение, щелкните маленький значок Windows в правой части панели задач. Если он не отображается, посетите страницу вопросов и ответов Windows 10, чтобы узнать больше.
    При обновлении многие приложения, файлы и настройки будут перенесены. Но некоторые приложения и настройки, возможно, не удастся перенести.
        Что касается антивредоносных программ, Windows проверит наличие подписки на них, срок действия которой не истек, и их совместимость с новой системой во время обновления.
        Если антивредоносная программа совместима и срок ее действия не истек, она будет сохранена во время обновления до Windows 10.
        Если антивредоносная программа несовместима с новой системой, Windows удалит ее, но сохранит параметры этой программы. Если после обновления производитель антивредоносной программы сообщит Майкрософт о выпуске совместимой версии для вашей действующей подписки, вы получите уведомление в Windows. Оно будет содержать сведения о возможности установить последнюю доступную версию с сохранением действовавших до обновления параметров.
        Если срок вашей подписки на антивредоносную программу истек, Windows удалит ее и включит Защитник Windows.
        Некоторые приложения, которые были установлены изготовителем вашего устройства, возможно, будут удалены перед обновлением.
        Приложение "Переход на Windows 10" проверит совместимость определенных приложений сторонних производителей. Если существуют известные причины, препятствующие обновлению, вы увидите уведомление в виде списка приложений с известными проблемами. Вы можете подтвердить их удаление, и тогда они будут удалены до обновления. Рекомендуем скопировать этот список, прежде чем соглашаться на удаление какого-либо приложения. 
    Настройки безопасности для детей с локальными (привязанными к конкретному устройству) учетными записями, созданными с помощью программы "Семейная безопасность (Майкрософт)", не будут перемещены в Windows 10 во время обновления. Это значит, что после обновления до Windows 10 родителям потребуется настроить параметры безопасности для ребенка и его учетную запись Майкрософт, если таковой у него нет. Чтобы узнать больше об этих изменениях, посетите страницу вопросов и ответов. 

Более недоступные функции

    Если у вас есть Windows 7 Домашняя расширенная, Windows 7 Профессиональная, Windows 7 Максимальная, Windows 8 Профессиональная с Media Center или Windows 8.1 Профессиональная с Media Center, а вы установите Windows 10, программа Media Center для Windows будет удалена. В течение ограниченного времени ("период действия") на устройствах, обновление до Windows 10 на которых выполнялось с одной из этих более ранних версий Windows ("система, соответствующая требованиям"), будет установлена программа воспроизведения содержимого DVD-дисков ("DVD-проигрыватель Windows"). Примечание. DVD-проигрыватель Windows может быть установлен не сразу. Он будет установлен после первого успешного обновления Windows. DVD-проигрыватель Windows можно будет приобрести в Магазине Windows в таких случаях: (i) когда система соответствует требованиям, но период действия для нее истек; (ii) когда система не соответствует требованиям; (iii) когда система принадлежала к числу соответствующих требованиям, но для нее была выполнена "чистая" установка Windows 10 (в таком случае клиентский компонент Центра обновления Windows не может определить то, что ранее на устройстве была установлена система, соответствующая требованиям).
    Функция управления мобильными устройствами не будет доступна в Windows 10 Домашняя после выпуска Windows 10.
    Виджеты рабочего стола Windows 7 будут удалены в ходе установки Windows 10.
    Игры "Косынка", "Сапер" и "Червы" в Windows 7 будут удалены во время установки Windows 10. Корпорация Microsoft выпустила новые версии игр "Косынка" и "Сапер": Microsoft Solitaire Collection и Microsoft Minesweeper, доступные в Магазине Windows.
    Если у вас есть дисковод гибких дисков, вам понадобится скачать последнюю версию драйвера из клиентского компонента Центра обновления Windows или с веб-сайта производителя.
    Если в вашей системе установлены Основные компоненты Windows Live, приложение OneDrive будет удалено и заменено встроенной версией OneDrive.
    OneDrive не поддерживает файлы-заполнители в Windows 10. В Windows 8.1 отображались заполнители вместо файлов, доступных в OneDrive, но недоступных локально. В Windows 10 пользователи могут выбирать, какие файлы следует синхронизировать, в разделе настроек OneDrive.
    В режиме планшета можно прикреплять только два приложения.

Дополнительные требования для использования некоторых функций

    Кортана в настоящее время доступна только в выпусках Windows 10 для Соединенных Штатов, Соединенного Королевства, Китая, Франции, Италии, Германии и Испании.
    Качество распознавания речи будет зависеть от микрофона. Чтобы оно было высоким, вам понадобятся:
        набор микрофонов высокого качества;
        драйвер оборудования с указанными пространственными характеристиками микрофонов.
    Для Windows Hello требуется специализированная инфракрасная камера с подсветкой для распознавания лиц или анализа радужной оболочки глаза либо устройство считывания отпечатков пальцев с поддержкой биометрической платформы Windows.
    Функции Continuum доступны во всех выпусках Windows 10 для настольных компьютеров при включении и выключении вручную режима планшета в Центре поддержки. Планшеты и трансформеры с индикаторами GPIO или индикаторами ноутбука и планшета можно настроить на автоматический переход в режим планшета.
    На момент выпуска функции Continuum для телефонов будут доступны только на выбранных моделях премиум-устройств. Внешний монитор должен иметь HDMI-вход. Совместимые с Continuum аксессуары продаются отдельно. Доступность и функции приложения отличаются в зависимости типа устройства и рынка. Для некоторых функций требуется наличие подписки на Office 365.
    Потоковая передача музыки и видео с помощью приложений "Музыка" или "Фильмы и ТВ-передачи" доступна только в некоторых регионах. См. актуальный список регионов на странице об Xbox в Windows.
    Для работы приложения Xbox требуется учетная запись Xbox Live, которая доступна только в некоторых регионах. См. актуальный список регионов на странице о странах и регионах для Xbox Live.
    Двухфакторная проверка подлинности требует использования ПИН-кода, биометрической проверки (устройства считывания отпечатков пальцев или инфракрасной камеры с подсветкой) или телефона с возможностями Wi-Fi или Bluetooth.
    Количество прикрепленных приложений будет зависеть от минимального разрешения приложения.
    Для использования сенсорных возможностей нужен планшет или монитор с поддержкой мультисенсорной технологии. Подробнее
    Для работы некоторых функций необходима учетная запись Майкрософт.
    Для защищенной загрузки необходимо встроенное ПО, которое поддерживает UEFI v2.3.1 Errata B и имеет в базе сигнатур UEFI сертификат центра сертификации Microsoft Windows.
    Некоторые ИТ-администраторы могут включить защищенный вход (CONTROL+ALT+DELETE) перед отображением экрана входа в систему. На планшетах, не имеющих клавиатуры, должна присутствовать кнопка Windows, так как сочетание клавиш для планшета — кнопка Windows + кнопка питания.
    Для обеспечения оптимальной производительности некоторых игр и программ может потребоваться видеоадаптер, совместимый с технологией DirectX 10 или более поздними ее версиями.
    Для функции BitLocker To Go необходимо USB-устройство флэш-памяти (только в Windows 10 Pro).
    Для функции BitLocker требуется доверенный платформенный модуль TPM 1.2, TPM 2.0 или USB-устройство флэш-памяти (только в Windows 10 Pro и Windows 10 Корпоративная).
    Для клиента Hyper-V требуется 64-разрядная система с поддержкой преобразования адресов второго уровня (SLAT) и дополнительные 2 ГБ ОЗУ (только в Windows 10 Pro и Windows 10 Корпоративная).
    Для Miracast необходим видеоадаптер с поддержкой Windows Display Driver Model (WDDM) 1.3 и адаптер Wi-Fi с поддержкой Wi-Fi Direct.
    Для печати с помощью технологии Wi-Fi Direct необходим адаптер Wi-Fi с поддержкой Wi-Fi Direct и устройство, поддерживающее эту технологию.
    Для установки 64-разрядной операционной системы на 64-разрядный компьютер ваш процессор должен поддерживать CMPXCHG16b, PrefetchW и LAHF/SAHF.
    InstantGo работает только с компьютерами, поддерживающими режим ожидания с подключением.
    Для шифрования устройства требуется ПК с InstantGo и TPM 2.0.

Выпуски для обновления

Мы установим аналогичный выпуск Windows. Например, если вы используете Windows 7 Домашняя расширенная, ваша система будет обновлена до Windows 10 Домашняя.


Windows 72
С выпуска	На выпуск
Windows 7 Начальная	Windows 10 Домашняя
Windows 7 Домашняя базовая
Windows 7 Домашняя расширенная
Windows 7 Профессиональная	Windows 10 Pro
Windows 7 Максимальная

Windows 83
С выпуска	На выпуск

Windows Phone 8.15
	Windows 10 Mobile

Windows 8.14
	Windows 10 Home
Windows 8.1 Профессиональная	Windows 10 Pro
Windows 8.1 Профессиональная для учащихся

Для выпусков N и KN применяется схема обновления с учетом родительского выпуска (например, Windows 7 Профессиональная N обновляется до Windows 10 Pro N).

Некоторые выпуски исключены: Windows 7 Корпоративная, Windows 8/8.1 Корпоративная и Windows RT/RT 8.1. Активным пользователям Software Assurance с корпоративной лицензией обновление до Windows 10 предлагается в качестве корпоративного предложения вне рамок данного предложения.

Откройте страницу с описанием выпусков Windows 10, чтобы ознакомиться с основными функциями, доступными в различных выпусках Windows 10: Windows 10 Домашняя, Windows 10 Pro.
Все языки локализации Windows 10

Арабский (Саудовская Аравия), болгарский (Болгария), китайский (упрощенное письмо, Китай), китайский (Гонконг), китайский (традиционное письмо, Тайвань), хорватский (Хорватия), чешский (Чешская Республика), датский (Дания), нидерландский (Нидерланды), английский (Соединенное Королевство), английский (США), эстонский (Эстония), финский (Финляндия), французский (Франция), французский (Канада), немецкий (Германия), греческий (Греция), иврит (Израиль), венгерский (Венгрия), итальянский (Италия), японский (Япония), корейский (Корея), латвийский (Латвия), литовский (Литва), норвежский (букмол, Норвегия), польский (Польша), португальский (Бразилия), португальский (Португалия), румынский (Румыния), русский (Россия), сербский (латиница, Сербия), словацкий (Словакия), словенский (Словения), испанский (Испания, международная сортировка), испанский (Мексика), шведский (Швеция), тайский (Таиланд), турецкий (Турция), украинский (Украина)

Дополнительные языки можно установить с помощью пакетов интерфейса пользователя.

----------

